# When would I use stranded over solid in conduit?



## AceOfSpades415 (Feb 20, 2013)

When using EMT, you can only have a maximum of 360 degrees, it is static so will not fatigue the wire, and solid wires make for better connections.

Are there any situations where stranded would be preferable when using EMT?

Thank you.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

AceOfSpades415 said:


> ...... it is static so will not fatigue the wire, .......


Where the hell did you hear that? :blink::blink::blink:

A solid/stranded choice has *zip* to do with the number of conduit bends.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

AceOfSpades415 said:


> When using EMT, you can only have a maximum of 360 degrees, it is static so will not fatigue the wire, and solid wires make for better connections.
> 
> Are there any situations where stranded would be preferable when using EMT?
> 
> Thank you.


Why does solid wire make for a better connection? I'm from the land of EMT, stranded is my go to conductor.

Tom


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I myself always use stranded, using solid wire would make me an alcoholic by the jobs end. As far as connections they make crimp connectors, you will find removing a spade fork connector is much easier to remove than a solid wired wrapped around the screw.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If you set your strippers about 1-1/4" from the end of the wire then strip to expose about a 1/2" of conductor, leaving the insulation "tail" on, you can wrap the wire around the screw and tighten without the strands getting "ugly".

Tom


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

woodchuck2 said:


> I myself always use stranded, using solid wire would make me an alcoholic by the jobs end. As far as connections they make crimp connectors, you will find removing a spade fork connector is much easier to remove than a solid wired wrapped around the screw.


No way the O.P. is a C10 in San Francisco. Not a chance.

For what it's worth, I've never seen stranded AWG 12 or 14 in EMT around here, only solid THHN. Older work might be anything, but often solid XHHW. Limited by being a general and residential only, but that's what I've seen. I suppose there are regional differences.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

stranded has an advantage if you want to pull multiple circuitsthrough multiple junction boxes without splices.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Our "company policy" is #12 THHN stranded is OK, #10 and up is solid. We get into a lot of big buildings so "home runs" tend to be long so #10 is used due to voltage drop. This all goes out the window if the engineer specifies otherwise.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

GCTony said:


> .......#10 and up is solid. ........


So you'd pull solid 500's? :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> So you'd pull solid 500's? :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


Yep and through emt too. 750 gets a little tight though.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> So you'd pull solid 500's? :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


Well now ya got me thinking....what's the largest gauge soild wire? (Thhn familly) I don't think i've ever seen anything bigger than a 6 or 8. Correct?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

GCTony said:


> Well now ya got me thinking....what's the largest gauge soild wire? (Thhn familly) I don't think i've ever seen anything bigger than a 6 or 8. Correct?


"2011 NEC 310.106(C) Stranded Conductors. Where installed in raceways, conductors 8 AWG and larger, not specifically permitted or required elsewhere in this Code to be solid, shall be stranded."

Lots of exceptions (busbars, for example), but generally...


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

I have seen stranded abov 10 guage speced to be standed and #6 solid speced for bonding. in 35 years I have never seen solid above #6 but I am still "new".


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm no electrician but in conduit stranded is the way to go


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

iggy said:


> I have seen stranded abov 10 guage speced to be standed and #6 solid speced for bonding. in 35 years I have never seen solid above #6 but I am still "new".


Most times the engineers for government and sometimes retail specify solid for everything. Some of the engineers for retail spec 20A home runs as solid when #10 is required but stranded is ok for a 20A when #12 is required.

I'm no electrician but does stranded have a greater voltage drop than solid?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting thread on the stranded v. solid: http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=55515

Apparently the Midwest is the land of the stranded.


----------

